

A Programmer's First Experience with Google+ (Screenshots) - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2011/06/a-programmers-first-look-at-google-plus/

======
yread
> I don’t mind curating my circles… to an extent. I added a few members and
> created a new circle, but had no desire to go through my thousands of
> contacts and organize every one.

Anybody else finds it weird that in gmail you get a hint when you write to a
person who belongs to a group you write often together, that you should add
the other people from the group, but Circles can't figure it out?

~~~
dodecaphonic
Isn't it because of privacy issues? Google probably tried to avoid any Buzz-
like backlash of people creeped out by them knowing who's who in their lives.
Integration efforts like that can only succeed if people feel it's ok, which
will come naturally if Plus succeeds.

------
injekt
A nice writeup. I think the title is a little misleading though. The
'programmer' part was telling me that there would be a few more specifics on
some of the smaller details. I'm really looking forward to checking out
Google+ though. This review, like many, only makes me want to get my hands on
it sooner

------
paganel
This thing is really slow. Plus, I got this JS error, don't ask me how:
<http://imgur.com/bdDvZ>

------
ZaneClaes
It occurred to me after posting this that Google+ is essentially stealing what
was ORIGINALLY Facebook's business model (but which has been abandoned):
exclusivity

~~~
peteretep
Because of the slow initial rollout? Even Orkut did that...

~~~
ZaneClaes
No, the very concept of circles is about content being exclusive. The point is
that you know who you are sharing it with, of course, but the result is that
all content posted is inherently more exclusive than elsewhere. Even the very
creation of circles feels like adding someone to a club.

------
warmfuzzykitten
I got an invite yesterday. The iPhone experience was a little opaque. E.g.,
when you go to Circles the first time, you see a note telling you there is no
one in a circle, but there is no way to add anyone. But I definitely didn't
have any of the profile-related difficulties the Manchester reviewer found,
and I did get some circles set up. I like the default separation into Family,
Friends, Acquaintances (which I just discovered I don't know how to spell) and
Following.

The website experience is much better and now that there are some messages I
see it is rather Facebook-y. Unlike Facebook, photos pop up instantly (vs.
Facebook's sometimes interminable delays) but of course this may be load-
related. It isn't yet obvious Google+ is _better_ than Facebook, esp. since
all my extended family is already there. Perhaps there are some great features
I haven't discovered. But, unlike Waves and Buzz, a decent stab at social.

------
jeffchuber
And posting from beautiful montpellier no less!

interesting how the really basic info page still seems to be the most valuable
aspect

~~~
ZaneClaes
Indeed, MP is GORGEOUS right now! I just had to take a walk to clear my head,
lots of emails coming in from this post ;)

------
swix
I don't have a g+ acc yet, but I was curious if for example I have a couple of
friends on G+, can other friends viewing my profile see all the friends I
have?

~~~
mquander
On your profile, you can set it either so that they see people who you've
added to a circle ('friended'), people who have added you, or both, or
neither. The default setting is both.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
I thought I'd add some additional clarification. For people you've added there
are two sharing concepts: Who you're sharing with and what you're sharing. For
who you're sharing with there are 3 options: no one, everyone on the web, only
the people in your circles. For what you're sharing there is the ability to
pick and choose what circles are visible. It might be confusing to think
about, but suppose I have the following circles: "Family", "Friends",
"Coworkers", "Poker Buddies". I can choose to share the friends in these
circles to everyone on the web, but opt to exclude "Poker Buddies" so they
don't show up on my profile.

For people who've added YOU to their circles, there are only two options. Show
them on your profile or don't show them.

------
ZaneClaes
If anybody requested an invite to Google+ through the blog they should be sent
out now (8:30am Thursday PST). If not, contact me via the About Me page.

------
zecg
How can I search for things in my stream?!?

------
ignifero
Question (i 'm not signed up on g+ yet): People seem to be calling circles
"groups" while they seem more like the "friend lists" of facebook. Does G+
have discussion groups that anyone can join (and start a twitter revolution)?

~~~
atomicdog
I think circles/"groups" are no different to categories in your contact list

~~~
jamesgeck0
Circles are to groups as tags are to folders.

